# one big vs two small



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

If a room is not used for high-volume reference level listening, is it more beneficial using two smaller subs vs one large (say 2 nsd-10's vs a single pb12-plus or greater)? Will dual subs have a greater chance of providing a more even response to all seats in the room?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

chas said:


> Will dual subs have a greater chance of providing a more even response to all seats in the room?


Yes, however it depends on the size of the larger sub. One PB13Ultra would have more output than two PB10NSDs


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input Tony. Since I don't listen at very high volume I'm just not sure if output is an issue. I'll have to give it some more thought. I'm interested in seeing these new sealed subs SVS will be introducing this year.


----------



## jazghag (Jul 24, 2009)

I have gone from 1 NSD 12 to a Dual NSD 12 setup and been quite surprised with the level of smooth response in the room now.

I know that is not exactly what you are asking - but I am finding the dual option (although somewhat more difficult to setup properly) a better option all around.

Just my opinion though...


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

jazghag said:


> I have gone from 1 NSD 12 to a Dual NSD 12 setup and been quite surprised with the level of smooth response in the room now.
> 
> I know that is not exactly what you are asking - but I am finding the dual option (although somewhat more difficult to setup properly) a better option all around.
> 
> Just my opinion though...


Actually the difference in room response is a part of my question, so I appreciate the input. How do you have them located in your room?


----------



## jazghag (Jul 24, 2009)

I currently have them positioned equal distance across the front of the room.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

jazghag said:


> I currently have them positioned equal distance across the front of the room.


Was the Denon's Audyssey set-up able to calibrate them?


----------



## jazghag (Jul 24, 2009)

chas said:


> What's the Denon's Audyssey set-up able to calibrate them?


I believe so. I would prefer to have the SVS Audyssey unit as it is designed for dual subs. I just know it sounds fuller and smoother than it did before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## berty52 (May 20, 2006)

I'm in the same boat here, Can't decide between 2 sub (PC-Ultra with TV-12 driver and PB-12.5 Plus) or one PB13


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

2 subs can certainly give a smoother response and over a wider listening area, but can be a pain to set up unless aided by something like the AS-EQ1 which should take the hard work out of it, but IMO 1 big sub like the PB13Ultra would be the way to go, loads of headroom and power unless you have a massive room to fill it should be sufficient :bigsmile:


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Given the OP's choice of two PB10's or one PB12Plus, I'd personally go for the 12+. Output may not seem like an issue now, but it is amazing how many people start off thinking a smaller sub would/will be all they ever need and then quickly start falling into upgraditis traps and replacing equipment. One Plus (or Ultra) now, and if you desire more then a matching second would be a little more wallet friendly in the long run.

As for room interaction, I am a big fan of dual subs as my seating area is spread out a bit and my room is a bit tricky. A combination of dual subs, EQ (an Anti-Mode and Audyssey in my case) and several bass traps have helped considerably. That and the fact that my wife has been very cool about bass traps and large subs in the living room. If you are looking at trying to smooth the bass response over a wide area, dual subs are the way to go (along with the aforementioned bass traps). If you can, try upping the budget a smidge to go with say, dual PB12-NSD's. 

If on the other hand you mainly sit in a fairly consistent, defined area, and you have something like Audyssey in your AVR, one good sub should be more than enough to satisfy most individuals. Bassheads being an obvious exception.


----------

